# Bona Allen Saddle



## dfhelvey (Jul 26, 2013)

I am looking to find someone who might possibly know how I could determine when a Bona Saddle was manufactured. I have a picture of the stamp that is on the left stirrup rigging. The saddle is stamped Bona Allen, Ft. Worth, Tx. If you have any information please contact me. [email protected] and I can send you the picture of the stamp.


----------



## jacquesvan (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello,
If you could email me some pics of the saddle I"ll look it up in my Bona Allen catalogs. 
[email protected]


----------

